# Cinesamples Competition.



## toddkreuz (Dec 10, 2020)

Just saw this. You have to join the Cinesamples Composer Community on Facebook. 
There's a list of 12 songs to choose from.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 10, 2020)

Not fair, I don't have or will never feel the need to join Facebook. They should post it here, there are more than enough musicians here who would enter.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2020)

toddkreuz said:


> Just saw this. You have to join the Cinesamples Composer Community on Facebook.
> There's a list of 12 songs to choose from.


Here ya go,


Cinesamples is celebrating the Holidays with our first ever Holiday Composition Competition with the 1st prize winner getting the full Cinesamples Everything Bundle worth $6,699 and the 2nd prize winner receiving the CineSymphony Complete Bundle worth $3,399.
Here's how it works:
We want to see your cinematic take on some classic Holiday tunes. To enter, make a *cinematic* *version* of one of the following pieces using at least 80% Cinesamples libraries. **This is not a hard rule. **We just want the majority of your composition to use whatever Cinesample instruments you have. Be creative and have fun!
Pick 1 from any of the 12 tunes below:

Silent Night
Jingle Bells
It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas
I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas
Santa Baby
We Three Kings
What Child is This
Joy to the World
Frosty the Snowman
Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
All I Want for Christmas Is You
Once you're done:

**Complete this form: **https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/KNVZS3X
*Only for the 2 winners:* The 2 winners, will have their track showcased on all our social media channels, and we'll post a Youtube screencast of the composer's DAW, showing the instruments used, while a play-through of the track is done. Therefor, keep your template clean and organized so you are ready to submit a compressed MP4 video file of your track playing inside your DAW.
Finalist are chosen by Cinesamples.
Winners are chosen by the Cinesamples Facebook Community Group.
**Deadline to Submit: Dec. 24, 2020. **
*Finalists announced: Jan. 4th, 2021
Community Voting Starts: Jan. 7, 2021
Winners Announced: Jan. 15, 2021*
Stay tuned for voting instructions.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 10, 2020)

The 80% rule is ironic, since I don't any Cinesamples libraries, and therefore would have the most to gain from winning the Cinesamples Everything Bundle.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Thanks for posting this! Good luck to all participants! I probably don't have enough Cinesamples libraries to take part.





Symfoniq said:


> The 80% rule is ironic, since I don't any Cinesamples libraries, and therefore would have the most to gain from winning the Cinesamples Everything Bundle.



Yep I am in the same boat. I feel it’s an oversight on Cinesamples part. I might be alone here but 80% is quite high. Don’t get me wrong, I have Cinesamples libraries but this is like trying to make a Michelin star meal without half the ingredients. 

Although being creative with what you have is marvellous and could make a difference, however I am sure composers with a full palette of Cinesamples libraries can take full advantage were others may not.


----------



## purple (Dec 10, 2020)

Well I would be interested in winning some cinesamples libraries.... Because I have none... I guess I have no chance then?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 10, 2020)

That's a fun competition! I look forward to hearing entries to it.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 10, 2020)

This is probably going to be one of my more stupid post's but......wouldn't it be awesome if cinesamples would offer the participants a time locked version of cinestrings cinebrass and cinewinds core so we could not only give them 100% cinesamples music but we could also taste 😋 their products?
Wishful thinking 😕.


----------



## Scalms (Dec 10, 2020)

Symfoniq said:


> The 80% rule is ironic, since I don't any Cinesamples libraries, and therefore would have the most to gain from winning the Cinesamples Everything Bundle.


Just download their freebies and see what you can come up with using CineSine Lite, Jerry’s Pianos, Bowed Psaltery, Jam Bucket, and Sony Room Tone


----------



## Rossy (Dec 10, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Just download their freebies and see what you can come up with using CineSine Lite, Jerry’s Pianos, Bowed Psaltery, Jam Bucket, and Sony Room Tone


Just looked at them, not sure how you could get much out of them for the above songs.


----------



## Scalms (Dec 10, 2020)

Rossy said:


> Just looked at them, not sure how you could get much out of them for the above songs.


Sorry, poorly timed joke on my part


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 10, 2020)

Super Audio Cart sales just spiked


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 10, 2020)

But what does cinematic mean?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 10, 2020)

Hmm. A Christmas tune made from only CinePerc and Voices of War? Sounds fun!


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 10, 2020)

mikrokosmiko said:


> But what does cinematic mean?


Yeah, I'm curious too. That is a pretty vague term.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 10, 2020)

mikrokosmiko said:


> But what does cinematic mean?


Non chiptune


----------



## MisteR (Dec 11, 2020)

Cine-matic.


----------



## ZosterX (Dec 11, 2020)

Yeah let's go ! Oh wait, don't have any cinesamples haha


----------



## Crowe (Dec 14, 2020)

Cinesamples, if you're reading this: F**k Facebook.


----------



## Leequalizer (Dec 14, 2020)

So you litterally have to own cinesamples stuff to win cinesamples stuff...great!


----------



## Lunar Industries (Dec 14, 2020)

Was about to join in, but found out about 80% rule. Very smart move by Cinesamples to use composers for advertising their products.


----------



## ptram (Dec 14, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Hmm. A Christmas tune made from only CinePerc and Voices of War? Sounds fun!


Since the imagery of the Holy Tree has its roots in the veneration of a sacred tree in ancient Northern Europe, Voices of War has probably the most historically accurate tone!

(I've never understood the name of that library; it sounds to me more sacred than epic).

Paolo


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 15, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Hmm. A Christmas tune made from only CinePerc and Voices of War? Sounds fun!



DO IT


----------



## Leequalizer (Dec 16, 2020)

If i use the free cinesamples room on every track it counts as 100% cinesamples, right? Haha


----------



## Rossy (Dec 16, 2020)

I haven't heard anything about it in a while, is it still on?


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 17, 2020)

A few years back 8Dio also had similar contests where you needed to use their libraries to win their libraries...LOL. I am all done with my xmas track..just need to fine tune the mix a bit, then I'll submit. Good luck to all who entered.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 21, 2020)

Just submitted...


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Dec 23, 2020)

Leequalizer said:


> So you litterally have to own cinesamples stuff to win cinesamples stuff...great!


I agree this rule is quite harsh, especially as many new members to the Facebook Community group will most likely not own many, if any, Cinesamples Libraries. I think it has been updated that the 80% doesn't relate to libraries but rather 80% of the composition must contain Cinesamples libraries. You can also use other libraries in conjunction as well and won't be penalised. I also agree that allowing participants to enter only if they are a member of Facebook is harsh, I think any composer on any platform should be allowed so that the playing field is equal.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 23, 2020)

Jack McKenzie said:


> I agree this rule is quite harsh, especially as many new members to the Facebook Community group will most likely not own many, if any, Cinesamples Libraries. I think it has been updated that the 80% doesn't relate to libraries but rather 80% of the composition must contain Cinesamples libraries. You can also use other libraries in conjunction as well and won't be penalised. I also agree that allowing participants to enter only if they are a member of Facebook is harsh, I think any composer on any platform should be allowed so that the playing field is equal.


It's not unreasonable to have a developer contest that showcases their libraries. 8Dio had one and maybe one other as well...It was also posted in their own group on FB. But...they do have at least 8 free libraries you can use, for the entire 80% and supplement it with other libraries.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Dec 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> It's not unreasonable to have a developer contest that showcases their libraries. 8Dio had one and maybe one other as well...It was also posted in their own group on FB. But...they do have at least 8 free libraries you can use, for the entire 80% and supplement it with other libraries.


I agree it's not unreasonable, but as a way to get more new members into the community, it may not have been the best way. If they had perhaps released a free library that entrants had to use that would have encouraged much more numbers I think. I agree, it would be wrong to hold a composition competition where entrants could use solely libraries by other companies and none from the host.


----------

